# [OpenVPN] Problèmes de partages (résolu)

## Ascodas

Salut,

Je configure une liason vpn entre deux sites distants avec deux serveurs Gentoo, ceci pour mon entreprise dans laquelle j'ai enfin pu faire rentrer GNU/linux.

Mes deux sites on une configuration semblable :

un réseaux en étoile de chaque côté avec un modem/routeur/firewall linksys, et un serveur gentoo/openvpn de chaque côté et faisant parti.

Un site est en adressage du type 192.168.0.* et l'autre en 192.168.1.*

Tous les ordis si pinguent entre eux à travers le vpn.

Mon problème vient des partages, les deux serveurs font tourner samba avec le même workgroup, les interfaces qui vont bien etc...

Ce qui marche :

* Monter n'importe quel partage windows sur les serveurs gentoo avec ligne dans fstab du type :

//192.168.0.203/SharedDocs /mnt/bureau03 smbfs

//192.168.1.203/SharedDocs /mnt/bureau13 smbfs

* Monter sous n'importe quel windows n'importe quel ordis sous linux du vpn (y compris les serveurs), par contre les ordis ne sont pas présents dans les ordinateurs du groupe de travail...

Ce qui ne marche pas et qui aurait pu paraître simple :

* Monter ou avoir accès aux ordis sous windows depuis un autre windows à travers le vpn !

Pourtant le ping passe et  je peux par exemple me servir d'une clé physique a travers le vpn en invoquant l'ip ou bien ouvrir une session vnc la aussi en invoquant l'ip.

Voila je sèche, je ne sais pas si c'est le moment de créer un controleur de domaine (je n'y connais rien), si ca n'a rien a voir ou autres ...

Merci pour votre aide.Last edited by Ascodas on Mon Apr 07, 2008 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

Tu as un howto dédié à ça sur le site d'openvpn l'as tu déjà regardé ?

http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html#samba

----------

## Ascodas

Merci, je connais bien ces tutos car j'y ai passé des heures, enfin je ne pense pas que le problème finalement vienne de samba et même des serveurs vpn étant donné que les clients windows ont accès à tous les partages samba à travers le vpn mais pas aux autres windows (a part via ip).

On dirait qu'un partage windows sur lequel est faite une requête depuis un autre windows avec une classe ip differente que celle du réseaux local ou il se trouve (en l'occurence depuis un 192.168.1.2 vers un 192.168.0.203) et bien ca bloque ...

Mais une requête depsui un linux (192.168.1.3) vers un windows (192.168.0.203) marche parfaitement ...

----------

## loopx

J'ai le meme problème, 

un réseau distant via VPN complètement accessible, mais pas moyen de voir les pc en ligne via le groupe de travail...

C'est normal, c'est du netbios ... du broadcast et ca quitte pas le réseau initial donc, ca n'arrive pas sur un autre réso et donc, tu peux pas voir ...

Un solution serait de scanner les pc (via ping ou autre) ou alors, faut chipotter à faire un truc via un serveur WINS (1 de chaque coté, l'un partagant les données à l'autre) ...

Ou alors, modifier des trucs au niveau du vpn ... faire un pont peut etre  :Surprised:   et pas un système de routage ...

j'ai pas cherché plus ...

----------

## Ascodas

Hello, en effet j'avais vu ton post sur le pb broadcast/vpn il y a un moment ...

C'ets vrai que c'est problématique, je viens de relancer les deux samba en master domain et avec le support wins mais il semble y avoir pas mal de subtilité dans la configuration wins.

Mais pour avoir mes ordis en direct je leur associe un lecteur réseau ...

Mais l'autre hic qui me fait enrager c'est que je ne peux pas voir un windows à partir d'un autre windows à travers le vpn, cad pas de copie de fichiers rien niet (ils se pinguent sans problèmes) alors que ca marche plutot pas mal d'un windows vers un linux ou inversement.

+

----------

## Ascodas

loopx as tu des windows dans ton vpn et peux tu partager des répertoires entre eux à travers le vpn ?

----------

## Ascodas

Petit up.

Personne a ce genre de configuration ?

WINDOWS1_PARTAGE---- SERVEUR_VPN ----Internet------SERVEUR_VPN ----WINDOWS2_PARTAGE

Ça me derange pas que WINDOWS2 ne soit pas listé dans les ordinateurs du groupe de travail sur WINDOWS1 mais par contre je voudrais pouvoir accéder au WINDOWS*_PARTAGE depuis l'autre win avec qquechose comme :

\\WINDOWS1\WINDOWS1_PARTAGE depuis WINDOWS2 ... et inversement.

Je précise à nouveau que les WINDOWS si pinguent.

Je sais pas si je m'explique correctement ...

Merci encore.

----------

## Ascodas

Résolu, tout simplement le firewall windows.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bwahahahahaha!!

Bon, alors tu choisis quoi, goudron/plumes, ou confiture/spontex?  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> loopx as tu des windows dans ton vpn et peux tu partager des répertoires entre eux à travers le vpn ?

 

Oui et non ...

mes VPN et mes pc locaux ainsi que serveur distant sont tous Gentoo only   :Laughing: 

mais il est vrai que j'ai des clients Win qui se connecte. Si il partage un fichier, je ne le vois pas ... pas via le "groupe de travail", je dois faire ainsi :

Démarrer => exécuter => \\10.2.1.130 (ip client win)

ou (linux kde => konqueror) smb://10.2.1.130 ...

ca fonctionne mais, vu que ce n'est pas via le groupe de travail, je n'ai pas d'affichage des hotes disponibles ...

c'est pour ca que je t'ai dis que un scan pourrait faire l'affaire  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> Résolu, tout simplement le firewall windows.

 

En réseau, si tu compend pas un truc, tjs essayé en désactivant le pare feu   :Wink: 

----------

## Ascodas

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bwahahahahaha!!
> 
> Bon, alors tu choisis quoi, goudron/plumes, ou confiture/spontex? 

 

et bien confiture/spontex car je ne connais pas, plus de précision ?   :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, j'avoue c'est impardonnable et pourtant c'est bien le dernier truc que j'ai tenté en n'y croyant pas, comme quoi, des oeillères des fois ...

Merci.

----------

